# Rescue Group



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone have had any experience with rescue groups? 

I've been thinking about adopting a maltese from a rescue group. I have check online for local groups in my area and found 4. two of them were just too rude. they talk to me like I am not too good for their dogs. 

One of these groups I went to see at a adoption fair at petsmart. I already new what dog I was interested in so I went and ask about him and their attitude was just sooo rude. they just made me feel that I was not good enough for any dog specially that one because he was a puppy still. that person suggested to talk to the person that is incharge of the puppies adoption and that person was just as rude as the first women I talk to. this women said since I didnt apply online and other people did that I was most likely chances were not good.









How do they come up with decision like that with out inteviewing me first. I know they have experience and they are looking out for the best of the dog but c'mon be nice and polite about it











Then the othe local rescue group I found. I talk to them over the phone she said she had a maltese available for adoption then she asked about if I had children and how many dogs I currently had, if they were spayed, then with a rude tone she said "I prefer this maltese to go to a home with no other pets" didnt even give an explanation as to why. whether the dog had some behavioral problems or what. THen I told her just because I have other maltese and I know about this breed doesnt mean I dont qualify to adopt. then she said this particular maltese she prefers as a only pet.
then she kind of change her attitude just a little and said "why dont you call me every two weeks to see if I have any available" I told her if whe could take my information down so when she gets one she can callme -I think I would be easy for her than having me calling her every two weeks- she flat out said NO just call me.
I was like okay fine. throught out this whole conversation, which wasnt too long, I tried to be patient and nice. but I was just about to tell her off h34r: 

I just dont undestand why do these women have to be RUDE about this. I am trying with the best intentions to help on of this poor doggies to find a forever home and with the rescue group's attitude they are just pushing good homes away.









I am over reacting?









What do I have to do or say so these people are nice and polite to me. I don't think my aproach towards them has been rude!

do I make sense?
thanks for listening :wacko:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Oct 14 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Has anyone have had any experience with rescue groups?
> 
> I've been thinking about adopting a maltese from a rescue group. I have check online for local groups in my area and found 4. two of them were just too rude. they talk to me like I am not too good  for their dogs.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Oct 14 2004, 02:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11954
[/B][/QUOTE]





sorry about that my message ended up in between your words 
think alo of it has to do with the fact most rescue dogs have been abused and neglected, i mean they shouldnt be rude but i do understand why they are very strict they want to make sure they dont mess up again


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

sorry about that my message ended up in between your words 
think alo of it has to do with the fact most rescue dogs have been abused and neglected, i mean they shouldnt be rude but i do understand why they are very strict they want to make sure they dont mess up again


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I totally understand they are doing the best possible for the dogs. but it seems like as soon as I told them I was interested in adopting the rudness flat out come out. 
and my hubby was with me at the petsmart adoption place. he even notice their attitude towards me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think people like that need to just SHOVE IT! Even if it's for the pets' best interest, you shouldnt talk to people that way esp. when their intentions are to help! NO EXCUSES!!! I'm sure you can tell thru interviews and talking to the person who wants to adopt and seeing how they interact w/the pets, you'll know how responsible they can be. They don't have to be stuck up! I guess they feel all SUPERIOR because they make the big decisions. Tell them to shove it, or take that stick out of their.........


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Nichole,I have to ask, do you have a beagle and a maltese? The reason for the question, our wonderful neighbors have a two year old beagle (who we love and dog-sit from time to time). We are getting our maltese in Nov. and I'd like your opinion on how these two breeds get along. Our neighbors beagle is very playful and wouldn't harm a flea (not that he has any), but I am a bit concerned that he might hurt the maltese due to the size difference. He's a big boy! Thanks for your input. BTW, I just love beagles, but I have a terrible time with my allergies. I am hopeful that the maltese will be easier on my sinuses.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a Beagle too, and someone else I know has 2 Beagles and a Maltese...they get along fine! My Beagle is 14 years old and is a pain right now because she is old, but she likes Chanel...I mean, who wouldn't like a Maltese?  

~Elegant


----------



## Micahs Mama (Oct 20, 2004)

I dealt with American Maltese Association Rescue way back when I was thinking of adopting a rescue (before Micah came into my life) - these people were wonderful, upfront and honest about the dog I was interested and everything. I spoke to them often both by phone and through email. The weekend the fosterer was going to bring Happy to spend the weekend with me (while she went to visit relatives) it was discovered he had some serious health issues that had come up suddenly. 

The hoops they put me through I thought were well worth it. I filled out a stack of forms, had to give references AND Vet names and numbers as well as having a home visit.

My experience made me think if only people were this careful about placing kids the world might be a nicer place. 


Micah is my 3rd rescue (using the term rescue loosly.. 1 was salvaged from an 80 year old man who included the Malt with the house I leased, 2nd was found on the side of a highway matted, dehydrated, starved and near feral) - there is NOTHING sweeter than the love of a rescue dog. They might not end up as healthy or as outgoing as a "normal" dog but I sincerely believe THEY KNOW. . . and it shows!!

They might never ever be what someone else expects them to be but contented and safe is the ultimate goal.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I appreciate all the hoops that the rescue groups make potential owners go through because all the dogs have been "rejected" at least once before which leaves emotional scarring even in the best of situations. Some of the dogs come from truly horrendous situations and have issues that require a special situation. Some need other dogs in the home for security and a good example, but some are not good with other dogs and need a one dog only home.

For those looking to adopt who can't do so through one of the Maltese rescue groups for whatever reason, there are other ways to to find a Maltese to adopt. Here in Raleigh, North Carolina I periodically see advertisements for young adults - 1-2 years old. I think often people are captivated by the beauty of a Maltese and don't really know what they are getting into and when that cute puppy becomes a "teenager" at about 18 months old, people change their mind. As with any rescue, "perfect" dogs aren't usually given up so expect to go back to square one with training and possibly puppy kindergarten, etc. Sometimes wonderful older dogs are given up because people have a new baby, medical problems, a divorce, etc. Local vets sometimes know of available dogs when an owner has a chnage of circumstnces that can't accomodate a dog, etc., so mention it to your vet if you are looking. Breeders retire a females and are sometimes looking for a special home so that's a possibility also. Even some local shelters will keep a waiting list for those looking for a specific breed.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 21 2004, 01:04 PM
> *Local vets sometimes know of available dogs when an owner has a chnage of circumstnces that can't accomodate a dog, etc., so mention it to your vet if you are looking. Breeders retire a females and are sometimes looking for a special home so that's a possibility also. Even some local shelters will keep a waiting list for those looking for a specific breed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12821*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you Lady's mom, I didnt think about talking to my vet about it. I should of, since they help me find a good home for Brenda, girl I rescue from the shelter couple months ago


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Afew years ago I had one of those "strange" conversations with a lady who interviewed me to adopt a malt. At the time I had one neutered male, Boris, who was just turning 2 years old. So, she asks me a series of questions to which I apparently gave the wrong answers and she land up telling me that she didn't think I was really interested in adopting a rescue. fast forward 2 weeks...Freddy, who at the time was a year old rescued US by coming to live with our family. Boy, did she misjudge my interest in adopting a rescue!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I firmly believe that if you are meant to have a rescue, the right one will find you. Lady was literally in my back yard (well, right next door). I went out to feed the birds one Sunday morning and there she was, tied up on my neighbor's patio (we have townhomes). My neighbor had rescued her the night before and they were at church and couldn't leave her alone with their dog. I had said for 7 years that if I ever got another dog after I lost my Petie, it would be a Maltese as I had fallen in love with the breed becasue a friend had had them for 25 years.

And there she was, just waiting for me.......... I knew instantly she was "the one".


----------

